# (((تجميعه لاهم ملفات الاكسل الخاصه بالمساحه)))



## mr_1811 (3 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 



بين ايديكم تجميعه اهم الملفات الخاصه بالاكسل والمعادلات الخاصه بالاعمال المساحيه 
مع تجميعه من برامج الفيجول بيسك الخاصه بالاعمال المساحيه ايضا 








http://www.mediafire.com/download/poxiy9nnya0xu2y

تمنيتى لكم بالتوفيق 

ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم​


----------



## م/غلاب البعداني (3 أغسطس 2013)

thanks
​


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (4 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## mr_1811 (4 أغسطس 2013)

م/غلاب البعداني قال:


> thanks



شكراااااااااااااااا لك​


----------



## mr_1811 (4 أغسطس 2013)

عزمي حماد قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا




وجزاكم الله عنى كل خيرا اخى عزمى 
و
.
.
.
.
.
لاتنسى ذكر الله​


----------



## mr_1811 (4 أغسطس 2013)

السندباد المساحي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم



ربنا يحفظك اخى سندباد 
تحيتى لك​


----------



## محمد الجفري (4 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## semrami (5 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## mohammed samomi (5 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## mr_1811 (6 أغسطس 2013)

محمد الجفري قال:


> بارك الله فيك



وبارك فيك اخى 
اشكرك للمرور​


----------



## mr_1811 (6 أغسطس 2013)

semrami قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم



جزاكم الله خيرا لمروك اخى​


----------



## mr_1811 (6 أغسطس 2013)

mohammed samomi قال:


> شكرا


لاشكر على واجب 
تحيتى​


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (9 أغسطس 2013)

جارى التحميل


----------



## ycons (9 أغسطس 2013)

_*بارك الله فيك 
*_


----------



## mr_1811 (17 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس احمد عكوش قال:


> جارى التحميل



بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## عزمي حماد (18 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير
و
.
.
.
.
.
لاتنسى ذكر الله
​


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (19 أغسطس 2013)

شكراً لك يا باشمهندس وبارك الله فيك 
ومن جديد لجديد إن شاء الله 
وفي إنتظار مساهماتك دايماً


----------



## mr_1811 (19 أغسطس 2013)

عزمي حماد قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير
> و
> .
> .
> ...


وبارك فيك اخى وجزاكم مثله 

شاكر مرورك الطيب​


----------



## mr_1811 (19 أغسطس 2013)

عباس عبدالجواد قال:


> شكراً لك يا باشمهندس وبارك الله فيك
> ومن جديد لجديد إن شاء الله
> وفي إنتظار مساهماتك دايماً



شاكر لحضرتك مرورك وتشجيعك 

وجعلنى الله عند حسن الظن

اسال الله ان يتقبل اعمالنا خالصه لوجهه الكريم 

نورت الموضوع اخى​


----------



## mr_1811 (19 أغسطس 2013)

ycons قال:


> _*بارك الله فيك
> *_




جزاك الله خيرا لمرورك اخى​


----------



## الهندسي 80 (20 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
انه عمل تشكر عليه


----------



## قطامش (20 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mr_1811 (21 أغسطس 2013)

الهندسي 80 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> انه عمل تشكر عليه



انه عمل بسيط اتمنى من الله ان يستفيد منه جميع الاخوه 
بارك الله فيك اخى​


----------



## mr_1811 (21 أغسطس 2013)

قطامش قال:


> بارك الله فيك



وبارك فيك اخى 
اطيب تحيتى​


----------



## عمدةمحمود (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جـــــــــــــــــزاك الله كل خير :77:


----------



## Hesham Moh. 3mer (18 أكتوبر 2013)

:77:


----------



## Rajaa Khail (18 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم , لم اتمكن من تسقيط النقاط من الاكسل الى الاوتوكاد , يرجى شرح الطريقة مع التقدير


----------



## العكيدي (20 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المقترب (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لاجتهادك لنفع الغير بجهدك المشكور فبارك الله فيك


----------



## abohabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد سعيد حسن (9 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## bet.scig (3 مارس 2014)

السلا م عتيكم
المرجو الباسوورد ل
*بين ايديكم تجميعه اهم الملفات الخاصه بالاكسل والمعادلات الخاصه بالاعمال المساحيه *
*مع تجميعه من برامج الفيجول بيسك الخاصه بالاعمال المساحيه ايضا 
لانه مطلوب لي عند فتح zip و شكرا*​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (3 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## waelnadi (9 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## engmohamedelwakil (14 أبريل 2014)

الربط ليه مش بيشتغل


----------



## عبدالله سيف (15 أبريل 2014)

مشكور بشمهندس


----------



## hamdy khedawy (17 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ليث احمد نجار (2 أغسطس 2014)

*الله يسلم ايديك ويعطيك الف عافية*


----------



## احمد العوادي (29 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي الغالي الرابط لا يعمل ممكن تعيد الرفع 
شكرا مقدما


----------



## bas1977 (30 أغسطس 2014)

يرجى الرفع على رابط اخر


----------



## Al Mohager (26 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ant_gamal (7 أكتوبر 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ahmed_90_a (8 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم لاكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## على محمد مفتاح (8 أكتوبر 2014)

_جزاك الله عن كل خير وبارك الله فيك علي المجهود الطيب

_


----------



## maykel (9 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hazem20052010 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

مجهود كبيررر


----------



## عاشق السهر (15 أكتوبر 2014)

للا سف يعطي لي هذه العباره 
الصفحة التي تبحث عنها غير موجودة .. !


----------



## سامر سمير محمد (13 يناير 2015)

مشكور ونرجو تحديث الروابط


----------



## mr_1811 (13 يناير 2015)

اشكركم جميعا لمروركم الكريم
تم تجديد الروابط 

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ​


----------



## سعيد فدان (14 يناير 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## علي سليم متولي (16 يناير 2015)

مششششكورررر


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (16 يناير 2015)

شكرا عاشت الايادي​


----------



## hany_meselhey (18 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم​
​


----------



## أبوتقي (18 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو محمد امير (19 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## adel104 (19 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ظفرنواز (25 يناير 2015)

thanks


----------



## الفاضلى_2 (1 سبتمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
​
​​


----------



## kazali016 (1 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسل الحبيب (18 ديسمبر 2016)

شكرا


----------



## صبرى محمود (1 أغسطس 2018)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## Eng.zeky (2 أغسطس 2018)

جواك لله خيرا


----------



## walied tawfek (29 أكتوبر 2018)

شكرااا اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد19775 (4 ديسمبر 2018)

بارك الله بك


----------



## salim salim (19 فبراير 2019)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## adel104 (20 فبراير 2019)

تسلم يا باشمهندس ، مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## اسامة صفوت (7 أبريل 2019)

شكرا


----------



## master_2055 (14 يناير 2020)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## matrix20066 (28 مارس 2021)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## monir kamel (31 مارس 2021)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## adel104 (26 أبريل 2021)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ف الامين (3 مايو 2021)

مشكور جداً أخي.


----------

